# double posting



## steve50 (12 Dec 2015)

we seem to be double posting automatically this morning and when i tried to delete one of the posts i got a "timed out" error that kicked me off the forum.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Dec 2015)

After you press the reply button and it turns to yellow just go to a different part of the forum, say new posts. You won't get double postings then.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> we seem to be double posting automatically this morning and when i tried to delete one of the posts i got a "timed out" error that kicked me off the forum.


All fine here.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2015)

steve50 said:


> we seem to be double posting automatically this morning and when i tried to delete one of the posts i got a "timed out" error that kicked me off the forum.


All fine here.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Dec 2015)

Same here


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Dec 2015)

Same here


----------



## Citius (12 Dec 2015)

'All fine here' he says, while posting it twice...


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2015)

Irony detector not working today?


----------



## srw (23 Dec 2015)

@Shaun - double posting is back. This time without any shenanigans. It's happened to me this morning both on a phone and a PC.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Dec 2015)

srw said:


> @Shaun - double posting is back. This time without any shenanigans. It's happened to me this morning both on a phone *and* a PC.



Hence the double posting.


----------



## Shaun (24 Dec 2015)

Thanks everyone - server was kicked yesterday and as I've removed the add-on that seemed to lead to an increase in the double-posting problem, it'll hopefully settle down again now and happen much less often. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> After you press the reply button and it turns to yellow just go to a different part of the forum, say new posts. You won't get double postings then.


Back and refreshing the page doesn't guarantee it'll be one post only. Search also playing up, at the time of posting


----------



## flake99please (26 Dec 2015)

I noticed that hitting the preview post option actually made a post.


----------

